# Goldens born in August 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup that was born in August 2021.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm supposed to pick up a puppy in October that was born around August 21st. I'd love to connect with others raising a puppy the same age!


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

chelseah said:


> I'm supposed to pick up a puppy in October that was born around August 21st. I'd love to connect with others raising a puppy the same age!


Louis was born Aug 25! We picked him up at 8w6d, Oct. 26. Sadly he had to have a bowel obstruction surgery last week to remove a walnut shell. He is a voracious eater outdoors and it is stressful trying to keep everything out of his mouth but working hard on “leave it.” He’s recovering very nicely and this pic is from a couple days ago when he figured out how to open the baby gate swing door and came to find me upstairs. 😂 How’s your pup doing?


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

DeniseNC said:


> Louis was born Aug 25! We picked him up at 8w6d, Oct. 26. Sadly he had to have a bowel obstruction surgery last week to remove a walnut shell. He is a voracious eater outdoors and it is stressful trying to keep everything out of his mouth but working hard on “leave it.” He’s recovering very nicely and this pic is from a couple days ago when he figured out how to open the baby gate swing door and came to find me upstairs. 😂 How’s your pup doing?
> View attachment 886956


First, Louis is adorable! I'm sorry he had to have the bowel obstruction surgery, how stressful! Hallie is also obsessed with trying to eat grass, dirt, and acorns. I'm mostly taking her out on a leash so she can't run away from me when I need to fish all her found treasures out of her mouth, haha. We also introduced "leave it" this week, and I am so looking forward to when she has it down better and it's more generalized.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's a picture of Hallie with my daughter yesterday. A tiny piece of cheese held over my phone gets the credit for distracting her from the grass and acorns long enough for a picture.


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

Haha- glad it’s not just Louie! Hallie is super cute too! 

How much does Hallie weigh and how much are you feeding her? We are doing the “slow grow” program but the vet just told me we need to feed him more- and I did wonder if he would try to eat less outside stuff if he got more satiated at meal times.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

DeniseNC said:


> Haha- glad it’s not just Louie! Hallie is super cute too!
> 
> How much does Hallie weigh and how much are you feeding her? We are doing the “slow grow” program but the vet just told me we need to feed him more- and I did wonder if he would try to eat less outside stuff if he got more satiated at meal times.


Hallie is eating about 1 1/4 cups of kibble a day, I just bumped it up from 1 cup. I also am using single ingredient salmon and beef liver treats for training. She came home at 10.3 pounds and I think she’s at about 14.5 pounds right now. About how much is Louie eating and gaining?


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

He was eating 3/4c plus some cooked chicken before the surgery, and then ate wet food for a few days during recovery, but now I’ve bumped it up to 1 cup- but no chicken. I’m wondering if I should go a little higher. I did start using a different treat for a little higher value with leave it. He was 15.4lb on Tuesday (11 weeks) but when we got him at 9 weeks he was 15lb. I think I’ll take him in for a weight check on Monday and see how the 1 cup is doing.


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey @chelseah - how’s Hallie doing? Louis is getting lanky and already dropped most of his puppy coat- looks like a much different pup! We are up to 3-3.5 cups per day and he’s around 30lb (at 18 weeks).


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

@DeniseNC , Louis is so cute! Hallie has a vet appointment tomorrow morning so I will find out her exact weight, but I think it will be close to 30 pounds as well. I feed around 3 cups a day plus treats. Hallie just started her swim lessons (more like a pre-dock diving type lesson, being exposed to water and water retrieves). On January 4th she will start a class that works on life skills and take an AKC star puppy test at the end of the course.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie was 27.4 pounds when she was weighed at the vet. She’s pretty lanky and lean right now, but her vet is happy with that and said this is healthy puppy growth.


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

That is so fun that Hallie gets to start learning dock diving! Glad your vet feels good about her growth. Louis was 32.5 when I weighed him a couple days ago (19 weeks now) but I think the vet would still say too lean. I’m giving him 4 cups for a few days to see if that will help some. But I feel like the more I feed him, the faster his bones grow so he never catches up!


----------

